# Need help identifying ATi Radeon card.



## mass_gamer

Here's some images of the card:


















I can't seem to find out what it is through Google, so I thought I would post here to see if anyone could recognize it. The pictures are low on resolution because I only have a webcam at the moment.

Here are some codes found on the card:

Fan:
P/N7120035100G

White Sticker:
ATI-102-B62902(B)
D33A27
N136

Engraved on Metal (where outputs are):

330A0G
REV
V291
CN01

Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## Wrench97

What's on the bar code sticker in front of the fan?


----------



## mass_gamer

wrench97 said:


> what's on the bar code sticker in front of the fan?


a51d112683


----------



## Wrench97

I think it's a OEM card out of a Dell, Gateway, HP they're usually the ones you see with cryptic numbers, If you have a PC to put it in you can Id it from the VEN/DEV numbers in the Device Manager.


----------



## mass_gamer

wrench97 said:


> I think it's a OEM card out of a Dell, Gateway, HP they're usually the ones you see with cryptic numbers, If you have a PC to put it in you can Id it from the VEN/DEV numbers in the Device Manager.


Actually, my father told me to identify it for him. He said it came out of a new Dell PC, and gave it to me thinking I could use it. I'm sure it do better in his older PC, but I guess it is an OEM card. I'll try to get back with whatever PC he had it in before. It might take a while though, if I can manage to get to it at all.


----------



## Wrench97

If it's a newer Dell it's probably a HD3450 low profile card.


----------



## mass_gamer

My father told me he completely uninstalled the drivers for the card. I'm headed down to the office to find the PC model though.


----------



## Wrench97

If it's a Dell get the service tag number, the model alone will have many different video card options.


----------



## mass_gamer

wrench97 said:


> If it's a Dell get the service tag number, the model alone will have many different video card options.


I'll try to do that next, all I got so far is that it's a Dell Optiplex 780.


----------



## Wrench97

I'd bet on the HD3450, but in a Opti it could be a Fire GL business card.


----------



## mass_gamer

wrench97 said:


> I'd bet on the HD3450, but in a Opti it could be a Fire GL business card.


I did a google image search on the HD 3450, but the card it pulls up doesn't look like the one I have.


----------



## Wrench97

Depends on the manufacturer here's one that's close but has the low profile bracket instead of the full size bracket you have.


----------



## mass_gamer

We're getting somewhere, but an image search for "ATI Radeon HD 2400XT PCIe Graphics Card" also brings up this card. I guess I'll have to find the service tag and... well, I'm not sure what to do with the service tag when I get it.


----------



## Wrench97

www.dell.com/support enter the tag number and click on System Configuration on the left it'll give you the as built list for the PC.


----------

